# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Մեծ թենիս

## electrical_storm

Հետաքրքիրա.. ոչ մեկ մինչև հիմա թենիսի  մասին բան չի գրել...
Շաաաատ եմ սիրում թենիս... 2004 թվականից Մարիա Շարապովայի հաղթանակից հետո սկսեցի սիրել... հա ուզում էի գնալ խաղալու չէր ստացվում մի բան..//
վերջապես 2006-ի Օգոստոսից սկսեցի գնալ թենիսի.... հեսա օրերը որ տաքանան մի քիչ `լի կշարունակեմ:.... շատ լավ սպորտաձևա....
սիրում եմ իհարկե Մաշային.. իսկ տղաներից Նադալին ու Նալբանդյանին:

----------


## Lapterik

Ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում թենիս, բայց դեռ չի ստացվում, որ գնամ: Օրերը տաքանա, մեկ էլ տեսար իմ բախտն էլ բերեց, ես էլ գնացի: Թենիսիստներից ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ սիրում, ավելի ճիշտ անտարբեր եմ:

----------


## Angelina

Ես ավելի շատ սիրում եմ սեղանի թենիսը: :Hands Up:

----------


## electrical_storm

Ես էլ եմ անհամբեր սպասուն օրերի տաքանալուն... սիրում եմ բացօթյա կորտ: Համալսարանի դիմացն էի խաղում, երեկոյան կողմերին 7-ից 8-ը... ու շատ հավես էր.. արևը սկսում էր մայր մտնել... շատ կայֆ էր...

սեղանի թենիսս....չեեեեեմ սիրում: Ներվերիս ազդումա :Smile:

----------


## քաղաքացի

> Ես էլ եմ անհամբեր սպասուն օրերի տաքանալուն... սիրում եմ բացօթյա կորտ: Համալսարանի դիմացն էի խաղում, երեկոյան կողմերին 7-ից 8-ը... ու շատ հավես էր.. արևը սկսում էր մայր մտնել... շատ կայֆ էր...
> 
> սեղանի թենիսս....չեեեեեմ սիրում: Ներվերիս ազդումա


Ես էլ ամառները, հենց քո ասած ժամերին գնում էի ու նայում թե ոնց են խաղում: Մեկ մեկ էլ վատ էին խաղում ֆռում էի դեմքով համալսարան ու մենակ ձեներն էի ունկնդրում  :Smile:

----------


## electrical_storm

ես էտ վատ խաղացողներից եմ եղել հաստատ:
Օգոստոսի 14-ին եմ առաջին անգամ ռակետկա բռնել...
անընդհատ սկզբի օրերին գնդակը խփում էի կողքի այգիները, հետո գնում էի բերելու, ու այգում տղա-աղջիկ համբուրվում էին, գնդակն էլ իրանց կողքն էր միշտ ընկնում, գնում, վերցնում էի..լոլ...

----------


## Ուրվական

Թենիսը շատ գեղեցիկ ու գրավիչ սպորտաձև է: Սիրում եմ դիտել մեծ թենիս, բայց, չգիտես ինչու, խաղալու ցանկություն չի առաջանում: Այ փոքր թենիսն ուրիշ բան: Դե, քանի որ խոսվել է պրոֆեսիոնալ թենիսիստների մասին, ես էլ ասեմ. տղաներից շատ-շատ եմ հավանում Ֆեդեռեռի խաղը, բոլոր տեսանկյուններից, նա իրոք որ հիմա լավագույնն է մեծ թենիսում: Իսկ աղջիկներից հավանում եմ Լինդսեյ Դևենպորտի խաղը, շատ գեղեցիկ խաղ էր ցուցադրում Մարտինա Հինգեսը, դե, իհարկե, չեմ կարող չհավանել Շարապովային :LOL:  , իսկ նրա խաղամակարդակն օրեցօր աճում է:

----------


## electrical_storm

Շատ դուրս եկավ, որ Շարապովայի մասին վատ բաներ չես գրել..լոլ..
Բոլորը չեն սիրում իրան....
Բայց ես շաաատ եմ սիրում:
ՈՒ շատ եմ սիրում իրա գոռալը:...

----------


## asho

Ուրեմ ասեմ, որ ես էլ եմ մեծ թենիսի սիրահար: Շատ եմ անցել կոռտերի մոտով, բայց կյանքում չեմ խաղացել: Ամենասիրածս թենիսիստը Նալբանդյանն ա:

----------


## Amaru

Ես թեննիսով զբաղվել եմ,թեև կարճ ժամանակ...Էլ չգնացի,որովհետև ձեռքս ահավոր ցավալ էր սկսել  :Sad:  
Սիրածց թեննիսիստը Նադալն ա  :Love:  Իսկ կանանցից...հմմմ...Մորեսմոն  :Wink:

----------


## Shushan

Ես  սիրում  եմ :Love:     մեծ  թենիսը

----------


## Anul

եկեք մի օր սեղանի թենիսի առաջնություն կազմակերպենք ակումբցիների միջև. հենց որ եղանակները մի քիչ բացվեն. ինչ կարծիքի եք?

----------


## Vahe

> եկեք մի օր սեղանի թենիսի առաջնություն կազմակերպենք ակումբցիների միջև. հենց որ եղանակները մի քիչ բացվեն. ինչ կարծիքի եք?


լավ ես խաղում? ես քո հետ համաձայն եմ

----------


## Shauri

Մի ժամանակ ես էլ էի շատ սիրում թենիս... դիտել
Սիրածս խաղացողներն էին` աղջիկներից Արանտա Սանչես-Վիկարիոն, տղաներից` Նիկոլաս Կիֆերը ու Թոմի Հաասը... Հիմա Արանտան էլ չի խաղում, մնացածներից երկար ժամանակ է ինչ լուր չունեմ...
Իսկ խաղալու մասին երբևէ չեմ մտածել, ուղղակի ֆիզիկապես բավականաչափ ուժեղ չեմ  :Smile:

----------


## electrical_storm

> եկեք մի օր սեղանի թենիսի առաջնություն կազմակերպենք ակումբցիների միջև. հենց որ եղանակները մի քիչ բացվեն. ինչ կարծիքի եք?


...բայց նայի թեմայի վերնագրին/././...մեծ թենիսի մասինաա....ոչ թե պինգ-պոնգի...

----------


## Anul

հա, դե, նկատել եմ :LOL:   իսկ ես պինգ պոնգ խաղալ էի առաջարկում

----------


## Amarasos

Sirum em Tenisy,baic sexani tenisy aveli shat!!! mets tenisic Nalbandyanin karanznacnem  :Think: 

*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։*

----------


## Cesare

Ամսի 25-ին սկսում ա թենիսի բաց սաղավարտի առաջնությունը :
Եթե ճիշտ ասեմ ես ենքալ ել չեմ հետաքրքրվում թենիսով, բայց նայում եմ հաճույքով ու երկրպագում եմ Ռաֆոաել Նադալին : Վատ տղա չի լավ ել խաղում ա :
Իրան կարելի ա հարգել միայն են պատճառով, որ ինքը Ֆեդերեռի հետ խաղերում
8 : 4 հաշվով առաջ ա :

----------


## John

> Ամսի 25-ին սկսում ա թենիսի բաց սաղավարտի առաջնությունը :
> Եթե ճիշտ ասեմ ես ենքալ ել չեմ հետաքրքրվում թենիսով, բայց նայում եմ հաճույքով ու երկրպագում եմ Ռաֆոաել Նադալին : Վատ տղա չի լավ ել խաղում ա :
> Իրան կարելի ա հարգել միայն են պատճառով, որ ինքը Ֆեդերեռի հետ խաղերում
> 8 : 4 հաշվով առաջ ա :


Ես էլ եմ նայելու Ուիմբլդոնը: մանավանդ Մարիա Շարապովայի խաղերը… ինքը լավնա  :Love:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ամսի 25-ին սկսում ա թենիսի բաց սաղավարտի առաջնությունը :
> Եթե ճիշտ ասեմ ես ենքալ ել չեմ հետաքրքրվում թենիսով, բայց նայում եմ հաճույքով ու երկրպագում եմ Ռաֆոաել Նադալին : Վատ տղա չի լավ ել խաղում ա :
> Իրան կարելի ա հարգել միայն են պատճառով, որ ինքը Ֆեդերեռի հետ խաղերում
> 8 : 4 հաշվով առաջ ա :


 Անցած 2 տարիներին Ուիմբլդոնը ցույց էին տալի 5-րդ ալիքով:Էս տարի ցույց տալու ե՞ն  :Think:

----------


## John

> Անցած 2 տարիներին Ուիմբլդոնը ցույց էին տալի 5-րդ ալիքով:Էս տարի ցույց տալու ե՞ն


ինչքան գիտեմ ՏՎ5-ն ու Արմենիան ցույց են տալու:

----------


## Cesare

> Ես էլ եմ նայելու Ուիմբլդոնը: մանավանդ Մարիա Շարապովայի խաղերը… ինքը լավնա


*Շարապովան լավն ա .....*
*Որ առումով ??*

----------


## John

լավա թենիս խաղում  :LOL:   խի դու ի՞նչ մտածեցիր… 
նոր ռեկլամը տեսա՝ Արմենիան ցույցա տալու:

----------


## Cesare

> լավա թենիս խաղում  խի դու ի՞նչ մտածեցիր… 
> նոր ռեկլամը տեսա՝ Արմենիան ցույցա տալու:


*Եսիմ ................  Ես վերջերս ետքան ել լավ չի խաղում => Կարողա .......*

*Հ**.Գ. համ արմենիան ա ցույց տալու համ TV5_ը  :*

----------


## Cesare

*Ժողովուրդ երեկ թենիսը բաց եմ թողել ինչ որ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի խաղերի մասին ???                  *

----------


## Ուրվական

> *Ժողովուրդ երեկ թենիսը բաց եմ թողել ինչ որ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի խաղերի մասին ???                  *


Չէէէ: Մոյա-Հենման խաղն էր, 4-րդ սեթում քնել եմ, հաշիվը 2:1 էր: Չգիտեմ, ոնց ա պրծել:

----------


## Cesare

> Չէէէ: Մոյա-Հենման խաղն էր, 4-րդ սեթում քնել եմ, հաշիվը 2:1 էր: Չգիտեմ, ոնց ա պրծել:


 
*Աղջկեքի թենիսը նայել չեմ կարում, եթե նայում ել եմ, ապա ոչ որպես թենիս ............................ *

----------


## Ուրվական

> *Աղջկեքի թենիսը նայել չեմ կարում, եթե նայում ել եմ, ապա ոչ որպես թենիս ............................ *


Հա, բայց իմ ասածը տղեք են՝ Թիմ Հենման և Կառլոս Մոյա: Համ էլ աղջիկների թենիսում ինչ չորրորդ սեթ:

----------


## Cesare

> Հա, բայց իմ ասածը տղեք են՝ Թիմ Հենման և Կառլոս Մոյա: Համ էլ աղջիկների թենիսում ինչ չորրորդ սեթ:


*Ես երեկ թենիս չեմ նայել, ոչ թե որ աղջկեքի խաղ ա, այլ ընդհանրապես չեմ նայել :
Ասածս ընդանրապես էր, չեմ սիրում աղջկեքի թենիսը :*
*Ճիշտա, որ թենիսից ետքան ել լավ չեմ ջոգում, բայց հո ետքան չե ???*

----------


## Սամվել

Երեկ էտ թենիսը ինչ արին :Bad:  հարամ արին թողին ենքան գովազդ տվեցին :Angry2:  
չեմ հասկանում դրանք չափ ու սահման չգիտեն :Angry2: 
Համ էլ ո՞վ ժամերը գիտի այսօրվա խաղերի մի հատ գրեք էլի եթե դժվար չի :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> *Ժողովուրդ երեկ թենիսը բաց եմ թողել ինչ որ մեկը տեղեկություն ունի խաղերի մասին ???                  *


Ֆեդերերի,Ռոդիկի ու Հենենի խաղերը նայել եմ,3-ն էլ կրին:Ընդհանուր առմամբ անակնկալ չի եղել:

----------


## Cesare

Երեկ Նադալը 6:3 7:5 6:3 հաշվով կրեց Ֆիշին :
Շարապովան ել կրեց Չանին 6:1 7:5 հաշվով :
Կուզնեցովայի խաղն ել չեմ նայել :

----------


## Taurus

> Կուզնեցովայի խաղն ել չեմ նայել :


Իզուր, ընտիր խաղ էր, Սվետան առաջին սետը կրվավ 4:6, հետո 3:1 կրվում էր բայց էն իմչ արեց, ոնց որ կատաղած գոմէշ լիներ, 6:4 տարավ, ու մյուսն էլ արդեն մի քիչ հանգիստ տարավ, չնայած Վակուլենկոն շատ լավ էր խաղում, իսկ Սվետայի մոտ սկզբում աչքերի հետ պռօբլեմ կար, ինչ որ բան էր կաթացնում, կարող ա դոպինգի նոր ձև ա? :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

Այսօրվա արդյունքներից մի քանիսը

Aisan-Ul-Haq Qureshi 4:2:6 			
*Marat Safin* ............6:6:7

Tim Henman.......6:6:6:6:1 	
*Feliciano Lopez*7:7:3:2:6

*Roger Federer*........6:7:6 			
Juan Martin del Potro 2:5:1
*
David Nalbandian*6:6:5:6  		
Frank Dancevic.......2:3:7:3

Hana Sromova....2:2 		
*Venus Williams*.6:6 

*Svetlana Kuznetsova* 7:6 		
Bethanie Mattek ...........6:4

Severine Bremond. 0:3 		
*Maria Sharapova* 6:6 	

Yvonne Meusburger. 1:2 		
*Amelie Mauresmo*. 6:6

----------


## Մանե

Երեկ Սաֆինս կրվեց :Sad:

----------


## Cesare

*Ռոժեռ Ֆեդեռեր 6:1 6:3 7:6(7:4)* Մարատ Սաֆին

Շատ լավ խաղ էր :
Սաֆինի կասեցումը ֆանտաստիկ էր :
Ամեն մեկը չի կարա անի :

Մեկ ել նայեցի որ Վիլյամսը 6:1 6:0 շատ հեշտ հաղթանակ տարավ :

----------


## Taurus

Robin Soderling 4:6 4:6 7:6 6:4	5:7 	 * Rafael Nadal*  Դժվարին հաղթանակ,
 այսօր կանաց մրցաշարում Venus Williams - Maria Sharapova

----------


## Shauri

> այսօր կանաց մրցաշարում Venus Williams - Maria Sharapova


Ին՞չ եղավ այս խաղը...

----------


## Cesare

> Ին՞չ եղավ այս խաղը...


Վիլյամսը ջախջախեց, 6:3 6:1 եթե չեմ սխալվում :

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հանենը Վիլյամս ավագին կրեց :
6:4 3:6 6:4 հաշվով եթե չեմ սխալվում :  :LOL:

----------


## Taurus

հակառակը՝ Շառապօվային կրել աավագ քույրը, այսինքն Վինուսը, իսկ փոքրը՝ Սերենան կրվել ա Էնենին

----------


## Taurus

հենց նոր Աննա Իվանովիչը գեղեցիկ հաղթանակ տարավ Նիկոլ Վայդիշովայի նկատմամբ, վույ ուտեմ քեզ :Tongue:

----------


## Cesare

Ժողովուրդերեկ Նադալ Յուժնի խաղը 4 սեթ նայեցի վերջինը չե :
Ինչ եղավ ?? Նադլը կրեց ??

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ժողովուրդերեկ Նադալ Յուժնի խաղը 4 սեթ նայեցի վերջինը չե :
> Ինչ եղավ ?? Նադլը կրեց ??


Հա, սատկացրեց՝ 6:2: Ինչ լավ ա խաղում էդ տղեն: :Hands Up:

----------


## Cesare

Հա հիշեցի, Կւզնեցովան կրվեց ավագ Վիլյամսին : Լավ խաղ եր 3 սեթանոց :
Եթե չեմ սխալվում 6:3 4:6 6:4 հաշվով :

----------


## Taurus

> Հա հիշեցի, Կւզնեցովան կրվեց ավագ Վիլյամսին : Լավ խաղ եր 3 սեթանոց :
> Եթե չեմ սխալվում 6:3 4:6 6:4 հաշվով :


չէ 2 սեթ ա եղել, 6:3 6:4

----------


## Cesare

Հա ուշադիր չեի նայում :
Բայց Սվետան թռավ ու ոչ մի ռուս չմնաց :

----------


## Taurus

Justine Henin 	6:*1* 5:*7* 1:*6* *Marion Bartoli* Վաու, տենաս ինչ ա եղել :Shok: 

Ana Ivanovic 2:*6* 4:*6* *Venus Williams*  ափսոս կյանքս թռավ

----------


## Ուրվական

Վենուս Ուիլյամսը բավականին հեշտ հաղթանակ տարավ Մարիոն Բարտոլիի նկատամամբ և հռչակվեց Ուիմբլդոնի քառակի հաղթող:

----------


## docart

իսկ ուշադրություն դարձրել եք, թե ինչպես է երկրպագում Ռոջեռ Ֆեդեռեռին հաղորդավարուհին: Թվում է թե Ֆեդեռեռի անուն ազգանունը տալուց էքստազի մեջ է ընկնում: Կամ երբ սխալվում է, ինչպիսի հոգոց է հանում:

----------


## Cesare

Ֆեդեռերը կրեց Նադալին :
7:6 6:4  7:6 6:2 2:6 միակ նորմալ Ֆեդերեռի կրած սեթը վերջինն էր :
5_րդ անգամ դառավ ուիմբլդոնի չեմպիոն :

----------


## Մանե

> Կամ երբ սխալվում է, ինչպիսի հոգոց է հանում:


մասնավորապես՝  հըըըըըըըըըըը :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok:  :LOL: 
Շնորհավորում եմ Ֆեդերերին :Tongue:  :Smile: /երկուսն էլ արժանի էին հաղթանակի,բայց դե Ֆեդերերն ուրիշ ա էլի :Love: /

----------


## Vahe

Australian Open-ին ոչ մեկդ չեք հետեւում?

Մենակ Անա Իվանովիչի համար արժի նայել: Բայց ընդհանուր մրցումն էլ է հետաքրքիր: Արդեն 1/8 եզրափակիչն է: Հետեւյալ զույգերն են խաղալու կանանց մփցումներում:

1. Ժյուստին Էնեն (Bel) - Սու-Վեյ Հսիեհ (Chn)
2. Ելենա Դեմենտյեվա (Rus) - Մարիա Շարապովա (Rus)
3. Ելենա Յանկովիչ (Srb) - Քեյսի Դելլաքվա (Aus)
4. Նիքոլ Վայդոշիվա (Cze) - Սերենա Ուիլիամս (USA)

5. Վենուս Ուիլիամս (USA) - Մարթա Դօմախովսկա (Pol)
6. Կարոլին Վոզնյացկի (Dnk) - ԱՆԱ ԻՎԱՆՈՎԻՉ (SRB)
7. Մարիա Կիրիլենկո (Rus) - Դանիելա Գանտուխովա (Svk)
8. Նադեժդա Պետռովա (Rus) - Ագնեշկա Ռադվանսկա (Pol)

----------


## Vahe

Մի քիչ սխալ էի գրել: Երեկ ավարտվել է 1/8-ը: Եւ այսօր սկսվել է 1/4-ը:

Հետեւյալ զույգերն են

Justine Henin - Maria Sharapova
Jelena Jankovic - Serena Williams
Venus Williams - ANA IVANOVIC
Daniela Hantuchova - Agnieszka Radwanska

Հենց նոր ավարտվեց Ժյուստին Էնեն - Մարիա Շարապովա հանդիպման առաջին սեթը: 4:6 հաշվով հաղթեց Մարիա Շարապովան: Ի միջի այլոց EuroSport-ով ցույց են տալիս:

Իսկ այս խաղն արդեն ավարտվել է
Jankovic - S. Williams 6-3, 6-4 

Զարմանալիորեն պարտվել է Ուիլիամսը... Անցյալ տարվա հաղթողն էր:

----------


## Vahe

Աղջիկներ
Sharapova - Henin 6-4, 6-0  
Jankovic - S. Williams 6-3, 6-4 

Տղաներ
Nadal - Nieminen 7-5, 6-3, 6-1  
Tsonga - Youzhny 7-5, 6-0, 7-6  

Վաղը 1/4-ի մյուս խաղերն են:

----------


## Tigana

Շատ եմ սիրում Մարիա Շարապովային,չնայած էս վերջերս լրիվ թամբալացելա:
 :Bad: Զզվում եմ Վենուս Ուիլիամսից,որովհետև եթե իրա ֆիզիկականը չլիներ,երբեք չեր հաղթելու Ուիմբլդոնը:Ոնց որ ձի ըլնի,հոգնել չունի: :Bad:

----------


## Սամվել

> Շատ եմ սիրում Մարիա Շարապովային,չնայած էս վերջերս լրիվ թամբալացելա:
> Զզվում եմ Վենուս Ուիլիամսից,որովհետև եթե իրա ֆիզիկականը չլիներ,երբեք չեր հաղթելու Ուիմբլդոնը:Ոնց որ ձի ըլնի,հոգնել չունի:


Լավ էլ խաղումա հետո ինչ որ գեշա  :LOL:

----------


## Vahe

Ես էլ Մարիա Շարապովային չեմ սիրում: Մոտիկից դեմքը ցույց են տալիս մարդու զզվելը գալիս է: Բայց էլի լավ է խաղում

----------


## Vahe

1/4-ի մնացած հանդիպումներն էլ այսօր ավարտվեցին:

*Women*
Hantuchova - Radwanska 6-2, 6-2 
Ivanovic - Williams 7-6, 6-4 (Հալալ է Անա Իվանովիչին: Շատ հետաքրքիր խաղ էր, արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ)

*Men*
Djokovic - Ferrer 6-0, 6-3, 7-5 
Federer - Blake 7-5, 7-6, 6-4

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
Կիսաեզրափակիչ:

*Men*
Roger Federer - Novak Djokovic
Jo-Wilfried Tsonga - Rafael Nadal

*Women*
Maria Sharapova - Jelena Jankovic
Ana Ivanovic - Daniela Hantuchova

----------


## Taurus

Այսօր ժամը 18:00-ին Ռոլան Գառոս, եզրափակիչ
Ana Ivanovich :Love: - Dinara Safina :Goblin:

----------


## Davo'o

Հետաքրքիր եզրափակիչ է սպասվում: Իվանովինչն իհարկե ավելի համակրելի է, բայց Սաֆինան գազանավարի արդեն հաղթել է Շարապովային, Դեմենտեւային ու Կուզնեցովային: Նման խաղով նաեւ Իվանովիչին կարող է պարտության մատնել: Բան չմնաց, մի երկու ժամ եւ կտեսնենք, թե ով է այս տարվա հողածածկով դաշտերի ուժեղագույն գեղեցիկ սեռի թենիսիստը:  :Smile: 
Իվանովիչ եմ բալետ անելու :Smile: :

----------


## Amourchik

Չէիք ասի Ռաֆաել Նադալի ելույթները ինչպես են ավարտվել :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռոլան Գարոսի կանաց եզրափակիչ

*Ա.Իվանովիչ*-Դ.Սաֆինա 6:4,6:3

Վաղը տղամարդկանց եզրափակիչնա`Ռ.Նադալ-Ռ.Ֆեդերեր

----------


## Davo'o

> Չէիք ասի Ռաֆաել Նադալի ելույթները ինչպես են ավարտվել


Նադալը առանց մրցակիցներին որեւե ուրախանալու առիթ տալու շարժվում է դեպի հերթական Ռոլանդ Գարոսի հաղթողի տիտղոսը: Բոլոր խաղերն էլ նա հաղթել է 3-0 հաշվով: Եզրափակիչում չեմ կասկածում, որ կհաղթի նաեւ Ռոջեր Ֆեդերերին: 

Իվանովիչ  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Yellow Raven

3 տարի անընդմեջ կրելա,ինձ թվումա էս անգամ Ռոժերի ռևանշի վախտնա:

----------


## Davo'o

Ես երկուսի գրեթե բոլոր խաղերը նայել եմ եզրափակիչի ճանապարհին, Ռաֆան այսօր անպարտելի է թվում, նույնիսկ այն դեպքերում, երբ նրա հարվածները ձախողվում են, ինչ որ հրաշքով գնդակը վայրէջք է կատարում գծի վրա: 
Իհարկե Ռոջերին շատ ավելի եմ սիրում, բայց հողի վրա Ռաֆան պիտի որ հաղթի, ընդ որում ինձ թվում է առանց մեծ խնդիրների:

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Նադալ*-Ֆեդերեր  6:1, 6:3, 6:0 

Շնորհավորում եմ,տենաս երբա գալու էն ժամանակը երբ ինչ-որ մեկը հողի վրա Նադալին ձեռնոց կնետի:

----------


## Taurus

Գրունտի թագավորն ա, Ֆեդեռերը շանս չուներ

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. զրուցարանի տպավորություն թողնող թեման, որը վերածվել էր 2008-ի առաջնության քննարկումների թեմայի, այդքան էլ չի համապատասխանում վերնագրին, լի է օտարալեզու գրառումներով, իսկ հայատառ դարձնելու առողջություն չունեմ, փակվում է: Մեծ թենիսին նվիրված թեմա «կհավաքվի» թենիսի մասին ակումբում արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունեցող գրառումներից:*

----------

